# more HP w/o turbo



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

basically i want more horsepower for my 97 altima gxe, but w/o the hassle of turboing it cause its alot of money and im planning on doing that to my 89 240 anyways, i just want to know some ways i can get just a little bit of horsepower for my engine, i already have a short ram intake and performance exhaust tip any more ideas?


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

A friend of mine ran low 14s in his U13 with a 150shot of nitrous. It didn't hurt his motor or tranny and he sprayed all the time (including off the line). His motor eventually blew but because he had a clogged oil filter and didn't change oil ever. I have heard others haven't been so fortunate but this is my personal experience (or a good friend who's car I've seen do it).


----------



## billysaltima (Mar 10, 2005)

piston camshaft bigger throttle bigger FI and you should be getting 217-220 HP at the wheels


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

billysaltima said:


> piston camshaft bigger throttle bigger FI and you should be getting 217-220 HP at the wheels



i havent even thought about that, but one Q though, whats FI? and how much is this going to cost?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

he means bigger fuel injectors, needed for the extra air flow.


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> he means bigger fuel injectors, needed for the extra air flow.


 ok i thought so, thanks anyways, now is this going to cost me at least under 1000? cause if im going to spend that much im better off getting A TURBO or a u12 conversion (SSSb)


----------



## billysaltima (Mar 10, 2005)

there this guy with an auto altima with piston camshaft pulley inake headers exhaust and fuel injectors adavance time and he dyno like 248Hp but i cant find him on cardoman no more that what im planning to do next year when iget my body done this year


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

Lzer0st said:


> ok i thought so, thanks anyways, now is this going to cost me at least under 1000? cause if im going to spend that much im better off getting A TURBO or a u12 conversion (SSSb)


Well you got to pay to play. Any of these routes is going to be more than $1000. For the turbo, unless you are making the piping and exhaust manifold yourself and have some very cheap FC. I don't know to much about the u12 conversion but I believe you will need some custom parts which will most likely take you over the $1000 point.


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

billysaltima said:


> there this guy with an auto altima with piston camshaft pulley inake headers exhaust and fuel injectors adavance time and he dyno like 248Hp but i cant find him on cardoman no more that what im planning to do next year when iget my body done this year


 yea i think i know who ur talkin about its either "joel's or angels" nissan but thats sounds cause i have an auto too and i realy dont want to switch it either, so forged pistons, sport camshaft, headers, and bigger fuel I. hmm thats sounds reasonable...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no way will you see numbers in the 200+ range with those items. full bolt-ons will net you about 140 or so and thats really it. with nitrous, all bolt-ons and msd, i would estimate my output in the 220 range only because other people with almost the exact same things dyno'd in that range. but 200+ without engine work just isnt going to happen. also, that guy getting low 14's with a *150* shot of n2o was really not doing something right. i ran a 14 flat in 105* weather on a 75 shot. if you dont want to spend the money on a turbo, only nitrous and bolt-ons will give you the extra power youre craving.


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> no way will you see numbers in the 200+ range with those items. full bolt-ons will net you about 140 or so and thats really it. with nitrous, all bolt-ons and msd, i would estimate my output in the 220 range only because other people with almost the exact same things dyno'd in that range. but 200+ without engine work just isnt going to happen. also, that guy getting low 14's with a *150* shot of n2o was really not doing something right. i ran a 14 flat in 105* weather on a 75 shot. if you dont want to spend the money on a turbo, only nitrous and bolt-ons will give you the extra power youre craving.


 140, i thought a stock altima has 150 hp stock (97 gxe, auto) so with the new camsfat pistons FI and all that shit it will only give me what 20 extra HP or more, cause i really dont want to go nitrous, my friend blew up there shit pretty bad and im not willing to take that risk


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Lzer0st said:


> 140, i thought a stock altima has 150 hp stock (97 gxe, auto) so with the new camsfat pistons FI and all that shit it will only give me what 20 extra HP or more, cause i really dont want to go nitrous, my friend blew up there shit pretty bad and im not willing to take that risk


from 93-99 the ka(altima) produced 150hp. from 00-01 it made 155. after all of your drivetrain loss, it was in the neighborhood of 120-125. after all the bolt-ons, it would average out anywhere from 130-146. cams will only net you 5-8 hp at the MOST. less if you dont use the ecu made for the cams. the altima doesnt respond as well to bolt-ons as most other engines do. it does however, respond great to forced induction. if you tune it correctly and manage the fuel and ignition correctly, you can get many, many miles out of your engine with nitrous.


----------

